# Cam Timing on Mathews VXR



## Lardmar (Apr 15, 2020)

I can't get my cams perfectly timed by just twisting my cables. Can I add a 1/2 turn or turn to the yoke cable in an attempt to effect timing?


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Lardmar said:


> I can't get my cams perfectly timed by just twisting my cables. Can I add a 1/2 turn or turn to the yoke cable in an attempt to effect timing?


If a 1/2 twist is too much.. you can roll the yoke loops to get it perfect.

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## LRArchery (Feb 5, 2021)

Yeah, you can add a 1/2 turn to your cable on the cam that’s hitting first and see where that gets you. Have you shot it through paper to see what kind of tear, if any, you’re getting? Twisting yoke cables is primarily for correcting left and right tears.


----------



## LRArchery (Feb 5, 2021)

I’ve also noticed with zebra strings that perfect cam can be hard to achieve. Especially as they get older and stretch.


----------



## LRArchery (Feb 5, 2021)

meant to say cam synch


----------



## Lardmar (Apr 15, 2020)

leoncrandall74 said:


> If a 1/2 twist is too much.. you can roll the yoke loops to get it perfect.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


Yes, I guess that's the question I was trying to ask...a 1/2 turn of the cable is too much. I wanted to know if I could roll the yoke loops, thanks.


----------



## Lardmar (Apr 15, 2020)

LRArchery said:


> I’ve also noticed with zebra strings that perfect cam can be hard to achieve. Especially as they get older and stretch.


Actually, the bow tuned PERFECTLY with the Zebra string and cables. I frayed the string badly, and decided to replace everything with a custom set, and now I'm back to square one.


----------



## Mayorgaed49 (Oct 23, 2019)

Try getting the timing as close as possible. Then adding one full twist to both cables evenly. Sometimes it works sometimes it doesn’t. But it’s worth a shot.


----------



## NateK85 (Jan 20, 2020)

leoncrandall74 said:


> If a 1/2 twist is too much.. you can roll the yoke loops to get it perfect.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


I'm new to tuning. What does "roll the yoke loops" mean? 

Thanks


----------

